# How old were you when you moved out?



## Hill (Sep 12, 2016)

my parents and I got into an argument today. Really over nothing. I wasn't being disrespectful I was standing up for myself. I did not curse, suck my teeth role my eyes and all that nonsense. My mom told me to shut the **** up and that was the end of it I walked away. I've been wanting to move out but I'm a senior in high school, ever bit of money I get IS from my mother. I know I want to get into the ems profession. So let's say I complete my first emt-b before I turn 20-21. When would I be able to move out, consider I'm finically smart. When did you move out?


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 12, 2016)

Hill said:


> my parents and I got into an argument today. Really over nothing. I wasn't being disrespectful I was standing up for myself. I did not curse, suck my teeth role my eyes and all that nonsense. My mom told me to shut the **** up and that was the end of it I walked away. I've been wanting to move out but I'm a senior in high school, ever bit of money I get IS from my mother. I know I want to get into the ems profession. So let's say I complete my first emt-b before I turn 20-21. When would I be able to move out, consider I'm finically smart. When did you move out?


Moved out? My mom lives with "me". Just kidding, 22.


----------



## Hill (Sep 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Moved out? My mom lives with "me". Just kidding, 22.


I love my parents, but they're the complete opposite of me. They love arguing, placing blame and really just chaos. I really want to live on my own just for the peace of mind. When you moved out and started your career how was it?


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 12, 2016)

Soooo look, I don't know your home life, your parents, or even you, but if I was a betting man there's more to this argument than a parent just flipping out; we've _all _been there.

You're still a kid, yes I know, what 18 year old likes hearing that?? Sorry, a young lady. I have two daughters of my own now, and can only hope and pray we use cooler heads as these always seem to prevail.

Take deep breaths, perhaps regroup with your parents when you see fit, and try and understand each other a bit more. Parents are people too and to understand the stress they go through when your life is only beginning is nearly impossible. I'm sure they make mistakes, too. Again, they're human and stuff..

As far as when I moved out, hmm, let me think about it for a sec... I had to now pay rent, bills, food, and everything in between on a basic's salary; not exactly paradise. One thing I have learned no matter what is to never leave angry, and try and understand each other that much more with every misunderstanding.

Waiver: this is just my humble opinion, take it as you wish.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 12, 2016)

uhm, basic financial advice. Have at least 8 months ahead of time planned out(money wise) before you even consider it. I stayed with my parents until i was 23,(making 70k+(much beyond an emt basic) from 21--> the day i moved out), your money stacks up.. cable, phone, internet, electricity, food, insurance blah blah blah, can goon forever. Honestly, id just say sorry, suck it up, but it will help a lot more.


----------



## Hill (Sep 12, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Soooo look, I don't know your home life, your parents, or even you, but if I was a betting man there's more to this argument than a parent just flipping out; we've _all _been there.
> 
> You're still a kid, yes I know, what 18 year old likes hearing that?? Sorry, a young lady. I have two daughters of my own now, and can only hope and pray we use cooler heads as these always seem to prevail.
> 
> ...


It was nice to hear..well read that from another parent. The reason they flipped is so dumb it's not even worth saying. But I had got in from school and accusations came flying in on me. I like to believe I'm a good kid, lol its fine I call myself a kid all the time. I make great grades, I do homework. And as you see I do know what I want to do after highschool. No drinking, no smoking, no boys none of the drama. The only phone call home I get is when they tell my parents I'm an excellent student. My parents, they're mean people. To sum them up. I sat down and factor bills plus mishaps like a popped tire. I feel like I'm mentally ready but not finically. Thanks for taking the time it means a lot


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 12, 2016)

I moved out at 19, but I also had a college dorm to live in and cafeteria food to live on. Could you do it? Yes. Will it be easy? No.


----------



## Hill (Sep 12, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> uhm, basic financial advice. Have at least 8 months ahead of time planned out(money wise) before you even consider it. I stayed with my parents until i was 23,(making 70k+(much beyond an emt basic) from 21--> the day i moved out), your money stacks up.. cable, phone, internet, electricity, food, insurance blah blah blah, can goon forever. Honestly, id just say sorry, suck it up, but it will help a lot more.


Thanks, I was thinking like six months? But that's just a guess because I need an actual paycheck to gage how id survive


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 12, 2016)

15, boarding school. Visited home twice a month on weekends. 18, playing sojer. Visited home whenever. After ETS, going back to live with my folks was not conceivable. Getting along with yours may take a while, but as time rushes by and you get past 30-40, and they grow old, you'll feel sorry for not spending more time with them.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hill said:


> Thanks, I was thinking like six months? But that's just a guess because I need an actual paycheck to gage how id survive



8 months is what financial planners, say, but this is advice, do as you please, just sharing what i did. I am also splitting expenses with my girlfriend as well. All of these things you need to take into account, it can be a real Pain, also another thing to remember is to keep an EMERGENCY fund.


----------



## titmouse (Sep 12, 2016)

24


----------



## redundantbassist (Sep 12, 2016)

Hill said:


> I know I want to get into the ems profession. So*,* let's say I complete my first emt-b before I turn 20-21. When would I be able to move out, _**considering that*_ I'm**financially *smart*?*


If you want a nice little side job where you learn useful skills and make some extra money, EMS is a great place to go. If you're looking for a profession where you make loads of cash, look elsewhere. Also, it is possible you won't find a paying job as an inexperienced EMT right away. I suggest that you take a look at the agencies around you, their pay rates, benefits etc. and consider getting a "regular" job in the meantime.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 13, 2016)

I moved out at age 17, started working for the county EMS at age 18. Difficult as hell and not a path I recommend.

Ready to move out...take whatever budget you planned and then double it. Then you might be ready. 

Financially, put 6-12 months of living expenses in the bank. This is money you do not need to touch for any reason, not money to touch once you move out and bank on. This is called your safety net and is for extreme resource only. Do not EVER count on it or factor it to pay any monthly bill until you are absolutely sure you have no where else to cut and have to break into it.  Once you have this little nest egg saved up...my recommendation is to then have 3 more months worth in your accessible account...this little stash will be your "its ok to dip into" now and again fund with the caveat that you replace any dips as soon as possible.

Will you heed this advice...most likely not.

Think you are ready to move out, think you are an adult? Sit down and talk with your parents. This is the tough challenge most are not able to overcome...how to sit and have a chat with the parents. Ask them what it cost them to live wherever you live. As for all the expenses, average bills, grocery, etc. Then divide that number by the total number of people living in the house. You now have what it cost THEM for you to live there...want to be an adult and show responsibility and gain their respect? Start paying them your share. Tell them you want to try on adult pants without jumping in the water head first. Use them as a trial test...if you cannot survive paying them your share at home, it will be even more challenging on your own.

If they admire your plan, they might even take the money and set it aside for you when you are ready to make the big leap. That would be quite generous of them and smart. But both they and you need to be held to a deadline for bills due and payment in full. Wow, would would have thought? A parent helping a child learn a life lesson right at home. In exchange, you gain certain freedoms...they need to honor this as well. No it does not mean you come and go as you please, you still have to respect the rules of the "apartment", but it sure is heck a great financial test and demonstration of your capability and responsibility.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ak become his financial advisor lol  another expense ain't nothing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 13, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Ak become his financial advisor lol  another expense ain't nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell that to my bank account tomorrow, school is about to murder my already pathetic checking account.


----------



## dumbenoughtostay (Sep 13, 2016)

I think you have come to the wrong place for advice on this subject.   When younger, we all seek independence.  It's natural.  But an EMS forum is for EMS questions, not life questions.

What you should really be concerned about is whether you are *ready* to move out on your own- emotionally, financially, etc.  Many have written intelligent things to help you, but unless anyone on this forum knows you personally, you should take their advice with a very small grain of salt.  You have read of various ages when others have moved out, and there has been sage financial advice, but none of that counts unless you are ready to handle the challenges of living on your own as an adult.  In fact, you may dig yourself into a hole that will be very difficult to climb out of.

Now, here is my advice to you.  And what I have written about other people's advice holds true for mine.  I don't know you, so I don't know your circumstances.  Please be assured that what I write is out of concern for your welfare.

Approach someone (or several people) you know and trust, and someone who knows you well.  Ask them to help you to evaluate whether you are ready.  They will know our circumstances, emotional make-up, and level of maturity.  They will be able to help to steer you in the right direction.  And by the way, they should not be your peers.  Quite frankly, they are probably not mature enough to give you a straight answer.

All the best to you.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 13, 2016)

Went to college at age 18, came home for the summers. 

Lived in an apartment after college, haven't moved home since. 

If you have no money, I'd find a way to make living at home work. 

You'll find people that moved out at your age, but it wasn't easy many years ago, and it's even harder now. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hill (Sep 13, 2016)

dumbenoughtostay said:


> I think you have come to the wrong place for advice on this subject.   When younger, we all seek independence.  It's natural.  But an EMS forum is for EMS questions, not life questions.
> 
> What you should really be concerned about is whether you are *ready* to move out on your own- emotionally, financially, etc.  Many have written intelligent things to help you, but unless anyone on this forum knows you personally, you should take their advice with a very small grain of salt.  You have read of various ages when others have moved out, and there has been sage financial advice, but none of that counts unless you are ready to handle the challenges of living on your own as an adult.  In fact, you may dig yourself into a hole that will be very difficult to climb out of.
> 
> ...


I really do appreciate your honest opinion and advice. I came here because I felt most of the people on here are real professionals who know a lot of something. Who may or may not have gone down the same path I'm thinking about taking


----------



## Hill (Sep 13, 2016)

dumbenoughtostay said:


> I think you have come to the wrong place for advice on this subject.   When younger, we all seek independence.  It's natural.  But an EMS forum is for EMS questions, not life questions.
> 
> What you should really be concerned about is whether you are *ready* to move out on your own- emotionally, financially, etc.  Many have written intelligent things to help you, but unless anyone on this forum knows you personally, you should take their advice with a very small grain of salt.  You have read of various ages when others have moved out, and there has been sage financial advice, but none of that counts unless you are ready to handle the challenges of living on your own as an adult.  In fact, you may dig yourself into a hole that will be very difficult to climb out of.
> 
> ...


 thank you for your honest opinion I really need it


----------



## Hill (Sep 13, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> I moved out at age 17, started working for the county EMS at age 18. Difficult as hell and not a path I recommend.
> 
> Ready to move out...take whatever budget you planned and then double it. Then you might be ready.
> 
> ...


I am going to take the advice, which is why I asked. I definitely definitely don't plan on moving out until I'm 21-22 I just love thinking ahead. I have to have Plan A B C for D E F. Like it's ridiculous how cautious I am about everything


----------



## Hill (Sep 13, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> If you want a nice little side job where you learn useful skills and make some extra money, EMS is a great place to go. If you're looking for a profession where you make loads of cash, look elsewhere. Also, it is possible you won't find a paying job as an inexperienced EMT right away. I suggest that you take a look at the agencies around you, their pay rates, benefits etc. and consider getting a "regular" job in the meantime.


I've done my research. I know how much emt-bs make and I've looked at job discriptions in my area where sometimes they won't even take it. I'm using emt to dabble in medicine and see how far I want to go.


----------



## pogoemt (Sep 13, 2016)

Just moved to college, still living at home during breaks and whatnot,

basically my official move out is still tbd


----------



## LanceCorpsman (Sep 13, 2016)

The second I graduated highschool, I had to start paying rent so I moved out. I have been financially independent since graduation day... Oh and I stopped living with my parents at age 15


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 14, 2016)

I moved out when I was 17. It was pretty lean for a few years. I lived on Ramen, toast, tuna and tea.


----------



## Gurby (Sep 14, 2016)

Hill said:


> I've done my research. I know how much emt-bs make and I've looked at job discriptions in my area where sometimes they won't even take it. I'm using emt to dabble in medicine and see how far I want to go.



28 and still living at home.  Hopefully starting medical school next year so will be moving out at age 29!  It has been hugely beneficial to both my bank account and the strength of my med school application to stay at home.


----------



## Hill (Sep 14, 2016)

Gurby said:


> 28 and still living at home.  Hopefully starting medical school next year so will be moving out at age 29!  It has been hugely beneficial to both my bank account and the strength of my med school application to stay at home.


Oh no. My parents want me out wayy before then.


----------



## Hill (Sep 14, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I moved out when I was 17. It was pretty lean for a few years. I lived on Ramen, toast, tuna and tea.


I'm going to get like two roommates And bartend on the side


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 14, 2016)

Why stop at two?


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 14, 2016)

"Why not have a dozen??!..."

Lol, sorry, your comment made me think of a classic line from a good, and somewhat applicable Steve Martin movie called "Parenthood".

Anyhow, carry on...


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 14, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Why stop at two?


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 14, 2016)

Remember, the *marginal* cost of an additional person at home is typically pretty low


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 14, 2016)

Gurby said:


> 28 and still living at home.  Hopefully starting medical school next year so will be moving out at age 29!  It has been hugely beneficial to both my bank account and the strength of my med school application to stay at home.


I'm 28 and still living at home too. I'm a funny case, moved out at 18 right after high school, spent a semester in school then enlisted in the Army. But after I ETS'd after 5 years on Active Duty I ended up moving back in. Originally my plan was to save money by living at home for a year, maybe two until I got picked up by a fire department, and working as an EMT in the meantime. Well the plan is still largely the same, just my time line has been pushed to the right just a bit...been 4 1/2 years since I moved back, still maybe a year out from being picked up haha (though I'm in backgrounds at a couple departments so there is some progress being made lol). So yeah, once I get picked up, my plan is to find a couple other guys from the same academy and find a cheap-ish place closer to the training site than I currently live, maybe do the same once I get a probie station (say I end up moving to San Pedro but get assigned to the San Fernando Valley, don't want an hours drive if I can avoid it lol), then be able to start finding my own place as the career settles in  

I'm lucky, I get along great with my folks. Sure they're a little more involved than other more normal roommates, but they don't micromanage me like I'm still a teenager. Its really just a couple of olser more mature roommates xD And my financial situation, there's no way I can maintain living in as nice as home as my folks have if I was rooming with peers.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 15, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> And my financial situation, there's no way I can maintain living in as nice as home as my folks have if I was rooming with peers.



LOL....same thing I told my oldest daughter who started University. She just moved out of our second home into her own apartment. Umm, you have a 5000 sq ft 4 BR Pool home all to yourself (all expenses paid), I told you you could have two roommates yet you STILL want to move out because the house is too much like "home"??? Sigh....

Kids never listen, the cycle continues.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 15, 2016)

I moved out at 18 when I joined the military. Would have been tough if I didn't go into the Army, but I still would've made it happen. Probably even sooner than I did - I hung out because I knew I'd be leaving in a few months.


----------



## Kevinf (Sep 15, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> LOL....same thing I told my oldest daughter who started University. She just moved out of our second home into her own apartment. Umm, you have a 5000 sq ft 4 BR Pool home all to yourself (all expenses paid), I told you you could have two roommates yet you STILL want to move out because the house is too much like "home"??? Sigh....
> 
> Kids never listen, the cycle continues.



Looking for a roomie AK?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 15, 2016)

LOL, my roomie days are long gone, however I do accept tenants!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> LOL....same thing I told my oldest daughter who started University. She just moved out of our second home into her own apartment. Umm, you have a 5000 sq ft 4 BR Pool home all to yourself (all expenses paid), I told you you could have two roommates yet you STILL want to move out because the house is too much like "home"??? Sigh....
> 
> Kids never listen, the cycle continues.


Adopt me? Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 16, 2016)

I turned 19 in boot camp, back in 1968. Only went back to visit. No hard feelings involved, just needed a job.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2016)

In all seriousness, i was 18 when i moved out. Wnd other than a few months after i left colorado, I've been out of my parents house since. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennyems (Oct 23, 2016)

I moved out at 17 and started my EMT class right away and got licensed just after I turned 18. It was really difficult. I think the hardest part is patients not trusting you to be competent. 

You need to decide for yourself if you're ready for everything else.


----------



## dutemplar (Oct 25, 2016)

17 1/2, on Friday June 17, 1988.  Two days after graduating high school, I left for Fort LostInTheWoods, Misery.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 25, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> 17 1/2, on Friday June 17, 1988.  Two days after graduating high school, I left for Fort LostInTheWoods, Misery.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


It's not thaaaats bad here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> 17 1/2, on Friday June 17, 1988.  Two days after graduating high school, I left for Fort LostInTheWoods, Misery.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.



Funny,  I turned 18 on June 17th 1988. I remember that day vividly.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2016)

I moved out at 18. Back at 19 because I was sick of working 3 jobs. Out again at 20 and now I'm back after a divorce at 26 almost 27.

I'm enjoying the whole not paying rent thing and saving money thing. 

Just give yourself some time. Everyone fights with their parents. Just don't make any impulsive decisions while you're upset. Plan plan plan.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 26, 2016)

Gurby said:


> 28 and still living at home.  Hopefully starting medical school next year so will be moving out at age 29!  It has been hugely beneficial to both my bank account and the strength of my med school application to stay at home.


27 and still living with my parents, lol. I actually make okay money too (about $63k/year). Way cheaper to live with them and pay for the Internet or occasionally food than to move out and try to be independent.


----------



## Never2Old (Oct 26, 2016)

17, three months before I tuned 18 ... left the recruiters office, got on a bus and ended up at Ft Dix NJ, and a career as a 91B (Comabt Medic). Best decision I ever made as a young man!


----------



## AGreatFuture (Feb 14, 2017)

Hoping to by 23


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 15, 2017)

didn't read 3 pages of stuff but wanted to comment.

Military.  if you want to go into emergency service, try Navy, go in as Medic, train with Marines.  You'll get paid, given (sometimes) 3 hots, and a cot (maybe), then have hands on experience, certifications, and free college when you get out to further your career. 

And it gets you out of the house right out of HS without worry about financials.  And gives you a few years of easing into independence, while still allowing for a safety net.

Edit: to answer the question 19, left to MCRD San Diego, enlisted as an 0231 in the Marine Corps, spent 5 years running around the world seeing things I could only dream of now.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 16, 2017)

21/22 moved out, had to come back once for 6 months because I made the stupid decision of following a girl. Dumbest idea ever. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 21, 2017)

I moved out at 26.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

